
Has anyone used paste? What differentiates paste in your opinon?  - Keios
http://pythonpaste.org/
======
SwellJoe
That looks quite cool. It looks like a formalization of WSGI application
techniques, rather than anything entirely novel, but it's simplicity is very
appealing. The examples are impressively tight...not a lot of extraneous crap
required to fire up an application.

------
inklesspen
Paste is a toolkit for building WSGI apps. There's nothing else quite like it.
I use it a lot, both by itself and as a part of Pylons.

~~~
ryantmulligan
what's WSGI?

~~~
Keios
Check this video from the maker of Pylons to get a good overview of WSGI -
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-872784530622495809>

------
Prrometheus
The best thing about paste is that you can also eat it when you've been
working on your app for awhile.

